# Swift Kontiki 640/6



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Please can you help just bought my pride and joy and am haveing problems to get the gas working to warm the water the stove and the fridge work great its just the truma heater and the hot water are failing.

the water heater with the gas on! sparks for 10 seconds then comes uo with the fail light and i have found a wire disconected at the back of the unit and more than likely this is the problem is an earth cable a major part in this??

Then the heating system too just sparks and sparks but doesnt ignite anyone some tips to these 2 problems??

Cheers in advance

Liam


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

*Swift Kon-Tiki 640/6*

Hi Liam

As soon as I saw Kon-Tiki 640/6 I thought I must be able to help, but it seems you have a Truma Ultrastore fitted whereas I have a Carver Cascade in my Kon-Tiki.

The wire you found disconnected sounds as though it might be the problem, wires are usually there to be connected to something!

Try www.truma.com they show an exploded view of your heater and it might give you an idea where your loose wire goes.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, even in the summer you still need hot water. Hope you get it fixed soon.

Dave


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

*Swift Kon-Tiki 640/6*

Hello again Liam,

Sorry, I forgot about your heater not igniting. I know it sounds obvious, but have you checked the individual gas isolating valves behind the bottom drawer next to the fridge.

The last owner might have turned one off. This happened when I first tried to use my cooker. Gas turned on, spark ignition working, nothing!

Took me ages to find the problem. I hope thats your solution.

Best of luck

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Has it got a plastic cover on the outside wall covering the flue from the water heater, if so this should be removed.
There is a knack to getting it off.

If this isn't removed the gas will fail.
After a few failed attempts there can be a large enough gas build up for it blow the cover off when it ignites briefly.


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

autostratus said:


> Has it got a plastic cover on the outside wall covering the flue from the water heater, if so this should be removed.
> There is a knack to getting it off.
> 
> If this isn't removed the gas will fail.
> After a few failed attempts there can be a large enough gas build up for it blow the cover off when it ignites briefly.


Thanks i will look


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

liamo91 said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > Has it got a plastic cover on the outside wall covering the flue from the water heater, if so this should be removed.
> ...


And i realised that the plastic cover is removable CHEERS


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

how you doing liamo91,just seen your posts and i had a lot of trouble
with my water heater.If you haven't fixed it i'll try and help.


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Hi there*



moblee said:


> how you doing liamo91,just seen your posts and i had a lot of trouble
> with my water heater.If you haven't fixed it i'll try and help.


I havent had the time to try it out yet but i hiope too by the end of the week i will be in touch and let you know the outcome..

Thanks for your concern feelow Kontiki er

Liam


----------

